# Viri Fortes, Arygos, A



## NiceXX (7. August 2007)

Hey Zocker,

ich seh hier immer so wenig von dem Server Arygos und das möchte ich mit diesem Thema mal ändern. 
Arygos ist grad 1 Jahr jung geworden und Platz für Wechsel oder Neuanfänge haben wir noch genug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf dem Server gibt es viele nette Leute und Gilden, natürlich auch Idioten °oO

Und nein, wir sind kein Twinkserver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

;-) cu

www.viri-fortes.de


----------

